# New van tires....



## gear junkie

Almost had a heart attack when I saw how much they are...almost 400 EACH.


----------



## Hillside

I just bought a set of load range E falken open terrains for 498 for a full set, great looking quiet smooth tire


----------



## Will

gear junkie said:


> Almost had a heart attack when I saw how much they are...almost 400 EACH.



Och. What size/type you looking at?


----------



## SlickRick

gear junkie said:


> Almost had a heart attack when I saw how much they are...almost 400 EACH.


That's higher than my 4x4 tires, are you looking at some of the heavy load rated jobbers? post a link.


----------



## gear junkie

I haven't called the local tire shop but here's what I saw when I was looking online to get a rough number on the price. https://www.google.com/search?sourc....,cf.osb&fp=fddfddfeea8158f4&biw=1463&bih=750


----------



## SlickRick

gear junkie said:


> I haven't called the local tire shop but here's what I saw when I was looking online to get a rough number on the price. https://www.google.com/search?sourc....,cf.osb&fp=fddfddfeea8158f4&biw=1463&bih=750


I will be interested to see how much life you get out of those. My 3500 w/ KUV body wears on tires (E wall) If they last longer it would be worth it. Hurt little more at first.


----------



## GREENPLUM

This is how I roll, there right under $200/tire
*LTX M/S(Highway All-Season) *



The LTX M/S is Michelin’s Highway All-Season light truck tire developed for vans, pickups and sport utility vehicles, as well as commercial light truck applications to combine long tread life with all-season capabilities. The LTX M/S is designed to deliver a smooth, quiet ride along with traction in dry, wet and wintry conditions, including in light snow.
The LTX M/S features a long wearing, all-season tread compound molded into a symmetric design featuring Michelin’s MaxTouch Construction to produce a contact patch shape that promotes good wear by evenly distributing acceleration, braking, and cornering forces. A symmetric tread design featuring offset circumferential grooves, independent tread blocks and high-density siping delivers grip in almost any kind of weather.
NOTE: The LTX M/S Highway All-Season tire is NOT a dedicated winter / snow tire. It does NOT meet the severe snow traction requirements and is NOT branded with the mountain/snowflake symbol.


----------



## gear junkie

May be getting michilen. Thanks.


----------



## HOMER

Michelin XPS rib
http://www.michelinman.com/tire-sel...term=michelin xps rib&utm_campaign=PSNational

costco special ordered these for me
approx $ 325 per tire /bought 4 / got $ 70 off

last set lasted 3 years


----------



## DesertOkie

SlickRick said:


> I will be interested to see how much life you get out of those. My 3500 w/ KUV body wears on tires (E wall) If they last longer it would be worth it. Hurt little more at first.



Do you burn through front tires with that kuv?


----------



## SlickRick

DesertOkie said:


> Do you burn through front tires with that kuv?


No strangely enough it's the rear. Straight across, nice and even.

I ran GY wranglers, and it would break down the sidewalls all around. I have uniroyals now, and the front are still good, but passenger side rear is worn.


----------



## DesertOkie

We burn through fronts on our two new 1 1/4 tons with Knaphied boxes.


----------



## SlickRick

DesertOkie said:


> We burn through fronts on our two new 1 1/4 tons with Knaphied boxes.


Which brand are you running?


----------



## Mississippiplum

gear junkie said:


> Almost had a heart attack when I saw how much they are...almost 400 EACH.


Put a set of 35's and a lift kit on it while your at it- an off road plumbing van :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## DesertOkie

Chevy 4500 with Uniroyal Larados. Stock they lasted less than 15K before there was metal on the inside. Fought for awhile with the dealer about redoing the alinement and new tires. They finally came through.


----------



## deerslayer

400 a piece? WTF I buy steer tires for my semi at 980 a pair for goodyear top of the line steers?

I have a 2500 kuv van and it doesn't do bad at all on tires. 50k miles on this set so far!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

I bought mine from a pawn shop, 


4 for $100.00


Got a garage that's going to put them on for $7.50 a tire. 



I know how to save money.


----------



## deerslayer

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I bought mine from a pawn shop,
> 
> 
> 4 for $100.00
> 
> 
> Got a garage that's going to put them on for $7.50 a tire.
> 
> 
> 
> I know how to save money.


So thats where my stolen tires went!:laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

The guy did say they was gently borrowed. :blink:


----------



## rocksteady

Did they also come with a sweet set of "matching" 13" hubcaps?








Paul


----------



## Everflow

I have a tire shop just around the corner from my shop. When I need new tires I tell the owner, when he gets a set of take offs he calls me, I generally pay about 50.00 per tire installed. You just have to like them guys that want big tires and rims, they have saved me some money over the years.


----------



## pilot light

Bf Goodrich !


----------



## rocksteady

pilot light said:


> Bf Goodrich !


That's what I have right now. Commercial T/A's and they were about $200 each.








Paul


----------



## pilot light

rocksteady said:


> That's what I have right now. Commercial T/A's and they were about $200 each.
> 
> 
> It usually is a 1000 for good tires and your life is riding on them! :thumbsup:


----------



## rocksteady

pilot light said:


> rocksteady said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I have right now. Commercial T/A's and they were about $200 each.
> 
> 
> It usually is a 1000 for good tires and your life is riding on them! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are American dollars, don't know if it matters anymore though.
> 
> 
> I got 4 tires (I have a dually, didn't need the other 2) and and a 4 gallon oil change and it cost less than 9 bills. They're 10 ply, E rated tires and after about 10k they seem to be wearing well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...


----------



## pilot light

rocksteady said:


> pilot light said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are American dollars, don't know if it matters anymore though.
> 
> 
> I got 4 tires (I have a dually, didn't need the other 2) and and a 4 gallon oil change and it cost less than 9 bills. They're 10 ply, E rated tires and after about 10k they seem to be wearing well.
> 
> Me either,Just like I buy tools I buy tires!
Click to expand...


----------



## gear junkie

rocksteady said:


> pilot light said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are American dollars, don't know if it matters anymore though.
> 
> 
> I got 4 tires (I have a dually, didn't need the other 2) and and a 4 gallon oil change and it cost less than 9 bills. They're 10 ply, E rated tires and after about 10k they seem to be wearing well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 4 gal oil change? Is this a typo or are newer vehicle have less oil in them?
Click to expand...


----------



## deerslayer

gear junkie said:


> rocksteady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 gal oil change? Is this a typo or are newer vehicle have less oil in them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2003 diesel pickup holds 14 qts or 3.5 gallons
Click to expand...


----------



## rocksteady

Ben, it's a Powerstroke diesel. It takes about 15 quarts of oil and that's about $80 at the tire store.




Paul


----------



## gear junkie

1745 out the door. Rocksteady's pic made me bite the bullet and not try to save money.


----------



## rocksteady

Did you end up going with the Goodyears? Are they a higher load rated tire than your regular E range tire? I'll probably be doing the tire thing again in 2 years and yeah, I'd like to avoid this sort of thing.

















Paul


----------



## gear junkie

I think the load is 3,042 lbs per tire. I did go with the 947 goodyear tires. A plus is the shop I took it to was top notch. They knew what they were doing.


----------



## Plumber

gear junkie said:


> I think the load is 3,042 lbs per tire. I did go with the 947 goodyear tires. A plus is the shop I took it to was top notch. They knew what they were doing.


How those tires doing?


----------



## gear junkie

So far so good. Not one complaint.


----------



## Plumber

HillsidePlumbco said:


> I just bought a set of load range E falken open terrains for 498 for a full set, great looking quiet smooth tire


How are these doing? The tire shop is trying to sell me Falken Rocky Mountain ATS LT265/75R16E1 _E_ for $560.00.

I like Cooper for $120.00 more


----------



## gear junkie

I would never install those on a service vehicle. 3 ply vs 10 ply of a commercial grade tire.


----------



## Plumber

gear junkie said:


> I would never install those on a service vehicle. 3 ply vs 10 ply of a commercial grade tire.


That's what the E stands for. E=10 ply.


----------



## gear junkie

http://www.discounttire.com/infofalkenrockymountain/falkenrockymountain.html

When I look up your tire it says 3 ply.


----------



## Plumber

gear junkie said:


> http://www.discounttire.com/infofalkenrockymountain/falkenrockymountain.html
> 
> When I look up your tire it says 3 ply.


That's the spare.


----------



## Hillside

My bad, these are the ones I got ^^^^^, almost 3k miles on them with an alignment & don't show any wear yet, nice and aggressive looking, quiet & way smooth, vans loaded with barely any bulge in them, not as aggressive as my boggers buttttttt I'm a car nut and gotta have something aftermarket in the vehicle I'm in for 6-18 hours a day, the 55 bel air is getting a frame off resto, can't have electric exhaust cutouts on the express, I mean I could but.......saving it for the 55


----------



## Plumber

HillsidePlumbco said:


> My bad, these are the ones I got ^^^^^, almost 3k miles on them with an alignment & don't show any wear yet, nice and aggressive looking, quiet & way smooth, vans loaded with barely any bulge in them, not as aggressive as my boggers buttttttt I'm a car nut and gotta have something aftermarket in the vehicle I'm in for 6-18 hours a day, the 55 bel air is getting a frame off resto, can't have electric exhaust cutouts on the express, I mean I could but.......saving it for the 55


Lomita, Ca....the low riding capital of the world. Man, there are some beautiful cars down there.

Those truck tires get so-so reviews--noisy, doesn't handle wet--but the money I save could go into the 48....that's a motorcycle, son.

My Cooper Dominators have lasted 6 years with one near separation in a truck that weighs 8k. They are no longer made, so he says. The tire shop isn't
that good but it's 2 miles away


----------



## Redwood

I've done pretty well getting tires from here...

http://www.tirerack.com/


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin

FYI, BF Goodwrench has a recall. free new tires if its the right size for the recall.


----------



## rocksteady

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> FYI, BF Goodwrench has a recall. free new tires if its the right size for the recall.


Do you have a link for this?



** edit ** 

Fount it!

http://www.bfgoodrichtires.com/voluntarysafetyrecall

Looks like my tire size is right in the middle.










Paul


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin

rocksteady said:


> Do you have a link for this?
> 
> 
> 
> ** edit **
> 
> Fount it!
> 
> http://www.bfgoodrichtires.com/voluntarysafetyrecall
> 
> Looks like my tire size is right in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


Yeah, I didn't qualify either. My mechanic was going to give me new Michelin's .


----------

